# Content Filtering Blu Ray



## Zephier (Mar 8, 2008)

I am in the market for a new Blu Ray player. I need a Blu Ray player that has the ability to block my kids from looking at pornography with it. I know that the new Sony Blu Ray players have parental controls, but from what I understand, they only restrict content level of videos, leaving the internet browser wide open to pornography and such. Does anyone know of a player that either does not have internet connectivity at all, or has the ability to block access to pornography?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Don't plug an Ethernet cable to the back of the player and no internet access.. or you can revoke permission for the player from the router's admin page.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

They typically only run apps (similar to a smart phone) to access video services (ie: Netflix, YouTube, etc.), thus the lack of "parental controls" as if any are available, they are part of the app. Players typically don't offer a straight browser for internet access, although there are likely some models that do.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are one or two suggestions here How Do I Set Up Non-Annoying Parental Controls on All My Devices?
FamilyShield is a No-Setup Adult Content Blocker for Your Router
How to Block Unwanted Site From Your Router: 7 Steps
they may not be perfect but it is at least some way to what your asking about.


----------

